

Study: ADHD linked to pesticide exposure - mcantelon
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/05/17/pesticides.adhd/index.html?hpt=T2

======
ilkhd2
So was mad cow disease: phosphororganics are bad for brain.

